# Could we do a mouse product revew post?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

just wondering if we could do a post where whenever someone gets something for there mice (food/toys/treatments eg spot on ect) they could post about is saying where they got it, how much it costs, why they got it, what they thought about it and more importantly what there mice thought about it. (kinda like the health problems post, something that anyone can add to). That way people can see what products are out there and how well they worked for others and can either buy or advoid.

Would we be allowed a post like that as some of the products may get a bad review would that cause problems for the forum legealy?

i got the idea after joining a budgie forum and found out that some of the bird products i had brought at pet shops were infact not good for budgies.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

sounds like a good idea to me. dunno if it can be done?? :?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that's available in the pet owners section.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

what about for show breeders tho??? as i have a different set up for my show as i do for my pet??

Things like wooden boxes vs plastic breedig cages ect??


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Tell you what i bought in the Jan sales- a cheap food blender for £7, all my left overs at home go in it and it gives the mice a great treat a couple times a week.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i bet they love that, with my diet id end up with very fat mice :lol:


----------

